# transferring funds



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Another money question

Having spoken to various banks today it seems that transferring a large amount of money for a house purchase cannot be done in one day ie 10K per day... how did those of you who bought transfer larger sums into a Spanish account for a house purchase, 

We tried to transfer 70K today to another savings account and was told we could only transkfer 10K per day


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you need to contact the bank & ask them about transferring not using the SEPA system, which is what that is..When I bought this I transferred to a currency company in the Uk & they sent it here.Once here, If I planned in advance I used to transfer 40k a day , using mine, wife's, 2x daughters accounts into the currency firm .

On this Barclays link it says there is no maximum under SEPA if transferred in euros.

International payments and transfers – how do I send money abroad? | Travel & International | Barclays Personal Banking

TSB here says 75k per day.

TSB - Online International Payments & Overseas Money Transfers

The HSBC one says 'priority payments' for higher value amounts.

International Payments and SEPA European Payments: International Business: HSBC UK


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We had no problems transferring from Barclays account to our abogada after Santander screwed up our opening an account in Spain and got us banned for three months. Once we had managed to open our own account we transferred the rest of the money we needed and eventually the balance of our funds in the UK apart from a small amount to keep our accounts open.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use Smart and have done for a while, there are many others though. Don't use banks they cannot compete. Link below.

Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

cambio said:


> We tried to transfer 70K today to another savings account and was told we could only transkfer 10K per day


You need a new bank or at least ask for somebody that normally handles transfers.

Even compliant SEPA transfers are up to 50K per transfer. Nothing stopping you doing multiples in a single day.

Then you can do a normal wire transfer with it's higher fee. 

Could you imagine an international business being limited to 10K a day? That's half a car. With Toyota selling millions


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe there are some banks that restrict on-line transfers to 10k (Santander for example unless you transfer between your own accounts).

In this case I have phoned the bank and there has been no problem with a higher amount.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I believe there are some banks that restrict on-line transfers to 10k (Santander for example unless you transfer between your own accounts).
> 
> In this case I have phoned the bank and there has been no problem with a higher amount.


Exactly THE Issue we intend using exchange company ,we have changed banks now, because Santander gave us the runaround for two days


----------



## Retired plod (Nov 30, 2013)

We used a company called Hifix. They were helpful, reliable and you can fix the rate which we should have done as in October last year when we put down our deposit the euro was good, however when it came to transferring the deposit and then the final payment it had dropped considerable and we ended up paying a few thousand euro more.


----------



## AIJ123 (Dec 16, 2013)

it depends on your bank, some companies, like Santander, will only allow a certain amount, sometimes it's just for security reasons as transferring such a large sum of money out of one account to another can trigger caution. Could try HSBC im unsure on their limit though.


----------

